# Housing required in Canberra from December



## TeamBnB (3 mo ago)

Hi all,

we are moving back to Australia this December and are struggling to secure accommodation. Most real estate agents require an in person viewing, which we can't arrange.

I know we could go for AirBnB or a share room to start with, but we would rather avoid sharing all together.

Our budget is $400 per week and looking for 1-2 bedroom apartments in commutable distance (public transport) to Watson. My husband is flying to Canberra on the 8th of December.

Or maybe anyone on here would be willing to do a viewing for us? We would obviously compensate you for this.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

